# Healing and Wellbeing > Study, Work and Welfare >  >  Do you usually trust your coworkers to take care of themselves?

## toaster little

Let's say for example that you ask your boss about a meeting and you find out when it is and where it is. You could let your coworkers know about it, or just believe that they are perfectly capable of asking for themselves if they want to find out. There's also a chance that they might know already.

What do you do in these cases? Just leave it alone? I don't want to look like I don't care about them by leaving out details if they don't know yet. But then again, I don't want to interrupt if they are going to do this anyway and make it look like I question their ability to find out for themselves.

----------


## Chantellabella

In that situation, it is the boss's responsibility to make sure everyone knows............if he or she wants people there. 

I will never take the responsibility of someone else's job because all it does is foster dependence. I don't call the teens when they are supposed to show up for work and I'm their supervisor. I give them a schedule and they are supposed to follow it. If they don't and no-show, they are dropped from the program. That simple. So if teens can take the responsibility to do what they were told to do, then adults should be able to do the same thing.

Now if part of your job is to relay messages, then you have to do it. But if it's not in your job description, I would say no

And to give you an idea of someone who takes on everybody's responsibility.................there's a co-worker that for some god awful reason, decided that she is queen of the building kitchen. She will literally fuss at people for messing something up. She named herself "fridge cleaner" once a month and now has a picture with a threat over the sink. She sends nasty emails to the building about leaving dirty dishes, etc. 

The only person who doesn't see anything wrong with this is her. The rest of us think it's ridiculous. We are all adults and we clean up our mess if we make it. The reason why some fools are not cleaning up after themselves is obvious. They know she will do it. Talk about co-dependent triangle! It's not her problem if other people make a mess. They need to clean it up, period. Personally, I never eat in there, but the occasional one or two times I do, I clean up after myself. I totally ignore everything else. If there was spaghetti dripping down to the walls, cake slimed across the floor and catsup designs on the table, I would walk right over it. Not my problem and I won't take on the problem of other people.

----------


## merc

And to give you an idea of someone who takes on everybody's responsibility.................there's a co-worker that for some god awful reason, decided that she is queen of the building kitchen. She will literally fuss at people for messing something up. She named herself "fridge cleaner" once a month and now has a picture with a threat over the sink. She sends nasty emails to the building about leaving dirty dishes, etc. 


You work with people like I work with. One person has decided that she stacks the back stock pallet better than the rest of us. Essentially she will rearrange everything everyone has place on the pallet to suit her tastes. The implication is that only she knows how to do it correctly. She's one of those watchers who tells on you to the supervisor. I generally ignore her, if she wants to waste time redoing something already done....Go for it!!

Her arrogance is what continually astounds me. We will sort the items to where they are located in the store for stocking. The one woman is a little slow and she sorted products different than usual into a cart. Instead of asking "Why did you do that?" she with loud sighs of annoyance fixed it, only to not be able to locate where the items went.  Essentially the person she thought herself better than was right. I thought it funny. However, I got in trouble, "I had no idea this happened it was only retold to me" because instead of playing games on each other we should politely inform her when she is wrong.

Usually, I ignore her because I think she is just a foolish woman and I haven't liked her since day one. She wanted to be informed of when I needed to use the rest room, watching everyone!!
I recentlly spoke out because I don't think its fair that she gets information before the rest of us and than uses it to make herself look more important than the rest of us.  She made one of my favorite co-workers feel so bad and disgusted with the job and management that I spoke to them about giving her inside information that the rest of us don't know.  Now, there is this huge rift with people not speaking to one another.

I feel responsible for this rift. I really don't care because I know this person only got the information first because she was there when it happened. It wasn't that she was especially selected to hear it first. At least that is what management told me. Those two co-workers have been friendly for years because of this they aren't. I've calmed down and decided that I still have to work with her and since we've really only ever had a working relationship it's not a big thing.

How does this effect me? I stood up to a bully. I'm still the weird shy quiet person with very few friends who sometimes looses all ability to speak. I think the mangers hate me for criticizing them. The bully hates me and has it in for me. The other workers support me and look up to me and want to bash the bully even more and I informed them if you have a problem, go to management and deal with it yourself.  I feel as though I'm skating on thin ice with management for being disruptive and not a team player. I'm looking for a new job.

----------


## merc

I uploaded my resume to a company and I've got an interview. Now I worried that I won't like this job. I know that I don't have to take it but it is more money and it is full time and I really need a change. Sorry for taking over your post, Toaster. I'm terrible at social cues when I'm working around people I don't know. I never know whether to greet people or remain silently working. If I do address them I'm generally over polite. As in excuse me, do you know ...? Sorry too interrupt you,...and than ask them whatever work related question I need answered. Otherwise, I remain silent. In this case You could maybe ask them,  Hey, You going to the meeting?  It is a conversation starter.

----------


## toaster little

> You work with people like I work with. One person has decided that she stacks the back stock pallet better than the rest of us. Essentially she will rearrange everything everyone has place on the pallet to suit her tastes. The implication is that only she knows how to do it correctly. She's one of those watchers who tells on you to the supervisor. I generally ignore her, if she wants to waste time redoing something already done....Go for it!!
> 
> Her arrogance is what continually astounds me. We will sort the items to where they are located in the store for stocking. The one woman is a little slow and she sorted products different than usual into a cart. Instead of asking "Why did you do that?" she with loud sighs of annoyance fixed it, only to not be able to locate where the items went.  Essentially the person she thought herself better than was right. I thought it funny. However, I got in trouble, "I had no idea this happened it was only retold to me" because instead of playing games on each other we should politely inform her when she is wrong.



I knew someone like this in the past and I still remember because I couldn't believe people still did stuff like this.

So there's this small business where the owner has arranged shelves and aisles according to what he thinks sells best and what he wants.  His employees help make sales and they know where items are from knowing the store very well.  Every now and then, the owner takes some time off (for family, business, vacation, etc) and has a woman come in to supervise his employees and manage the store for the day.

This woman rearranges shelves and items according to what she thinks will sell better.  Whether this actually helps the business no one knows.  The employees get confused and have to waste time looking for products that are no longer in the usual place.  Apparently this woman doesn't care about the decrease in efficiency and the time wasted trying to look for something that customers want to buy.

To this day, I bet she still does it.  She will never say anything to the owner because she would not be allowed to work there (of course not) and probably continues to do this behind his back.  I wouldn't want to hire someone or work with someone who thinks he/she can do such a better job than I can and would go behind my back "fixing" and possibly undoing the work I have done which has been working well without giving me legal troubles.

If it was a safety issue, I would be willing to at least have a discussion, but trying to justify rearranging to make few more sales and ignoring the income lost to the time spent looking for things that are not in their usual spot just doesn't make much sense to me.

----------


## Misssy

hi Toaster

----------

